

Hamas’s Chances - joosters
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n16/nathan-thrall/hamass-chances

======
seren
Interesting because it shows that what looks like madness to external
observers, seems to have consistent and rational explanations for involved
actors, at least for the very short term. Moreover, it seems it was more or
less foreseeable.

